# Sen. Codey: Wildlife Rec. Important



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

FYI
Ant
http://www.njoutdooralliance.org
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Senator Codey to Stock Trout to Highlight Statewide Importance of Wildlife-Related Recreation 

Division of Fish and Wildlife Programs Continue to Protect and Enhance Natural Resources Essential to New Jerseyans 

MOUNTAINSIDE, NJ: With the start of the trout season on Saturday, the New Jersey Fish and Wildlife Coalition (NJOA, JCAA, NJSFSC, TU, Audubon, Conservation Wildlife, etc.) is calling attention to the Department of Environmental Protection's Division of Fish and Wildlife's extensive fish stocking programs. Senator Richard J. Codey will take part in a photo opportunity stocking trout into Lower Echo Lake to highlight the importance of New Jersey's fish and wildlife resources and recreational opportunities. 


WHO: Senator Richard J. Codey, Senate President 

Joanna Wolaver, New Jersey Audubon Society 

Mike Reddiger, New Jersey Trout Unlimited 

Fred Bercaw, Newark Bait and Fly Casting Club 


WHEN: April 3, 2008 11:00 a.m. 
WHERE: Lower Echo Lake, Echo Lake Park 
Park Drive Mountainside, New Jersey 07092 

DIRECTIONS: From the Garden State Parkway (North or South): 
Take Exit #137 onto North Avenue (RT-28) toward Cranford Turn Right on Springfield Avenue (CR-615) 
Turn Left on CR-509 Continue on Springfield Ave (CR-577)Turn Left on Mill Lane and continue straight on Park Drive. Proceed into Echo Lake Park. 

From the New Jersey Turnpike South: 
Take Exit #14 and follow signs for Route 22 West. 
Take Route 22 West approximately 8-10 miles to Springfield Avenue (CR-577). 
Take the Springfield Avenue jug handle from the right lane and follow it around, up and over Route 22. Take Springfield Avenue approximately � mile. 
Turn Right on Mill Lane and continue straight on Park Drive. Proceed into Echo Lake Park. 

From West New Jersey: 
Take Route 22 East into Mountainside. 
Pass the Moutainside Municipal Building on the right (just past New Providence Road) and bear Right toward Mountain Avenue At the Mountain Avenue stop sign, proceed straight into Echo Lake Park. 
Follow Park Drive to the other end of the park.


----------



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

Promoting a "photo op" for Sen. Codey, which is directed at NJ citizenry and meant to advance our interests in outdoor recreation and conservation, is not a political endorsement of Sen. Codey by the NJOA. It is merely coverage of an event meant to bring awareness to issues important to all of us: conservation, outdoor recreation and the important role of the Division of Fish and Wildlife to the people of NJ. He chose fishing to drive home the point. A good choice I'd say



Ant
"We must all hang together, or assuredly we shall all hang separately." Benjamin Franklin


----------



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

FYI - No mention could be made in the release about the budget cuts.



PRESS RELEASE


For Immeditate Release: Contacts:
April 3, 2008 Liz Silvernail, NJ Fish & Wildlife Coalition, (215) 630-2832 



CODEY JOINS NJ FISH & WILDLIFE COALITION TO STOCK ECHO LAKE FOR TROUT SEASON



Coalition Highlights Importance of Fish and Wildlife Programs 
to New Jersey's Quality of Life


MOUNTAINSIDE, NJ – To highlight the importance of preserving New Jersey's fish and wildlife resources and recreational opportunities, Senate President Richard J. Codey today joined the New Jersey Fish and Wildlife Coalition to stock trout into Lower Echo Lake. The event is part of the annual preparations undertaken to ready the state's fishes and streams for opening day of trout season this Saturday, which marks the time of year when over 150,000 anglers typically head to their favorite fishing spots.

"New Jersey has so much to offer in terms of outdoor past times," said Senator Codey (D-Essex). "I know generations of families that bond over annual fishing traditions. It's these types of activities that make our state so great. I'd like to thank the members of the Fish and Wildlife Coalition for working so hard to promote and preserve our natural resources and the past times they support."

This marks the twenty-fifth year that the Division's Bureau of Freshwater Fisheries has raised over 570,000 trout at Pequest Trout Hatchery for stocking in New Jersey public waters. Including fish production at the Hacketstown State Fish Hatchery, the Division raises 19 species and distributes over 2.7 million fish to 200 waterways annually.

Among those counting on the state's extensive stocking program are Fred Bercaw, President of the Newark Bait and Fly Casting Club, and the participants in the club's kids fishing derby held for three weeks at Echo Lake Park for the past 26 years. Club members have believed in the importance of teaching kids to fish throughout their hundred year history. "Not only are they learning a wholesome pastime, they are staying off the streets and off drugs," said Fred Bercaw.

Protecting and enhancing New Jersey's fish and wildlife resources and recreational opportunities requires a partnership between state and federal government, conservation and sportsmen's groups, private industry, anglers, hunters and wildlife watchers. 

"Together, we can ensure that state residents and visitors alike can continue to enjoy the longstanding tradition of fishing, hunting and wildlife-watching as well as reap the benefits of the $4 billion generated annually in New Jersey by wildlife-related recreation," said Joanna Wolaver, New Jersey Audubon Society.


----------

